# Kohler Crap



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I've posted some of these pictures scattered around but I am going through some pics and thought I would make a thread for all the kohler defects I see and snap pics of. Pictures of why some kohler stuff is crap.

Kohler's tanks are almost as crooked as their management.

Two different toilets. One old with classic kohler crooked/twisted tank. New one with a crack and a mis-shapen/incomplete horn.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

At least I was able to fix this.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

kohler has sucked for 30 years with all their defects, thats nothing new..other than its getting worse along with their crap engineering and specialized parts that dont come genetic...
I try and steer anyone away from kolher, but the problem is their stuff looks nice it you dont use it..all show no go...


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

> specialized parts that dont come genetic...


I think it was them who I can credit with rethinking my repair vs replace mentality after I spent way too much time tracking down and replacing a part one time. We were flat rate at that company and I'm sure we lost money on that call.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I think it was them who I can credit with rethinking my repair vs replace mentality after I spent way too much time tracking down and replacing a part one time. We were flat rate at that company and I'm sure we lost money on that call.


they change design on a regular basis so it doesnt pay for other companies to make parts for kohler crap....and then kohler parts are as much as buying the dam thing new many times...


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> they change design on a regular basis so it doesnt pay for other companies to make parts for kohler crap....and then kohler parts are as much as buying the dam thing new many times...


I know right! I have to carry so many different Kohler 2" flappers! Now with the canister systems its just the flat round gasket.


----------

